# More new mice



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

After the heart breaking moment of wee Hugo going to a new home to get spoiled by firestarter who seems like a very nice young man! I decided to get a few more mice to add to my breeding females collection, so here they are! If anyone has any ideas about colours that would be brilliant  I believe the black one is a fox well that's what the breeder said she was!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

First one looks like a bad black dutch ( Bad as in bad markings not mouse ) or possibly a bad banded?

Second looks like it might be a chocolate tan? Pale tan at that

and 3rd a badly marked agouti dutch?

They all look in good condition though =D

Mark


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah their markings aren't perfect lol but they are the sweetest mice ever! I've ended up calling the black and white one saffy, because flash didn't really go with her personality  I have more up to day pictures that they are better to see in


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Think "Coffee" is a fox not a tan....looks white underneath.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah the breeder said she was a fox! I wasn't sure but I got a better picture of her earlier and it showed she wasn't a black tan. I'm not too good with colours haha! I guess


----------

